# Sorry I was gone



## Sodasats20 (Jun 6, 2022)

Call me crazy if you want but I went in another dimension again

I’m a dimension hopper!

Once again, I don’t care if you call me crazy


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 6, 2022)

Crazy


----------



## Khafra (Jun 7, 2022)

Crazy or detached from reality, possibly both.


----------

